# los textos católico romanos



## Lanis

Hola. Tengo una pequeña duda. Cuál es la forma correcta que se debe emplear: católico romanos o católicos romanos. Personalmente, siempre me he decantado por la primera. "El enfoque brindado por los textos *católico romanos* nos llevan a pensar que el término latino _Iustitia _se empleaba exclusivamente en el ámbito de las cortes..." 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fernando

Pues para mí "católicos", sin romanos. Me parece una traducción del "Roman Catholic", que no procede.

En el Credo se habla de la Iglesia Una, Santa, Católica y Apostólica. De "Romana" no se dice nada. 

Supongo que hay otras iglesias cristianas que se reconozcan "católicas" (universales), pero normalmente preferimos llamarlas, con poca ambigüedad, "ortodoxos" o "anglicanos", sin que nos ofendamos los católicos (romanos) porque seamos "heterodoxos" o contrarios a Inglaterra.

Si el texto que citas se refiere a una época anterior a la Reforma o, peor aun, al Cisma de Oriente, me parece que aun tiene menos sentido.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

*INFORMACION ECUMENICA*


> _Que las Sociedades Bíblicas publiquen *textos católico romanos* de las Escrituras si ellas están dentro de las normas ya establecidas y siempre y cuando tal publicación promueva un aumento en la circulación._



*VIVENCIA DE LO RELIGIOSO ENTRE LOS DOCENTES DE EDUCACIÓN RELIGIOSA Y LOS ESTUDIANTES DE GRADO 11º DE LA INSTITUCIÓN EDUCATIVA PRESBÍTERO ANTONIO JOSÉ BERNAL LONDOÑO, S,J (MEDELLÍN), 2019-2020*


> _Esto probablemente obedezca a la ausencia de referentes teóricos y metodológicos claros para la ERE, tal como propone Torres (2016), lo que hace que se decante esta área o por una alternativa confesional donde se realiza exégesis bíblica *con textos católico-romanos*, o se incluyan temas de sexualidad, 24 ciudadanía y ética en la planeación, con lo que se aleja del desarrollo de la trascendencia y de la dimensión espiritual_



Saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

Lanis said:


> Hola. Tengo una pequeña duda.


EL diccionario de la RAE-ASALE dice:


> (...)* católicos romanos* del...


Fuente: rito, rita | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## RIU

_...exégesis bíblica *con textos católico-romanos*, o se incluyan..._

Como cita @Trastolillo , yo ahí echaba en falta un guión para usar el singular.


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> EL diccionario de la RAE-ASALE dice:


Más bien dice:


> rito abisinio, o rito etíope
> 1. m. rito seguido por los católicos romanos del África central bajo la autoridad de un vicario apostólico residente en Etiopía.


Es decir, allí “los católicos romanos” son un grupo de personas: “católicos romanos” actúa como grupo nominal con núcleo sustantivo (católicos) y un adjetivo (romanos). Es completamente diferente de lo que se lee en el contexto mostrado en la consulta original:


Lanis said:


> El enfoque brindado por los textos *católico romanos*


En que “textos” es el sustantivo y “católico romanos” (sic) es un adjetivo formado por yuxtaposición.

Lo que haría falta es un guion: “católico-romanos”.


----------



## Mister Draken

Una vez más coincido por completo con el análisis de @swift


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Más bien dice:
> 
> “textos” es el sustantivo y “católico romanos” (sic) es un adjetivo formado por yuxtaposición.
> Lo que haría falta es un guion: “católico-romanos”.


Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo.
El diccionario jurídico solo usa el guion cuando una parte es invariable:


> 1. Can. Iglesia greco-católica


Y no pone guion con la que hace concordancia:


> 1. Can. Iglesia que está separada de la Iglesia católica romana


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo.


Porque estás comparando peras con manzanas. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Porque estás comparando peras con manzanas. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Lo mismo pienso de ti 
Aparte: “_textos católico-romanos”_ suena horrible. Muy horrible. Y aunque no se trata de cómo suena, mi conclusión es que el guion no va.


----------



## swift

La eufonía constituye una categoría de análisis absolutamente inoperante para el problema morfosintáctico planteado en la consulta: el grupo nominal _textos católico-romanos_ es morfosintácticamente análogo a _Iglesia greco-católica_ y fundamentalmente distinto de _Iglesia católica romana_. En _textos católico-romanos_, el alomorfo _católico_ queda “trabado” con el género no marcado y sin morfema flexivo de número, del mismo modo que _greco_ en _greco-católica._


----------



## Mister Draken

Lo cierto es que existen reglas en el idioma para la formación de adjetivos con guion.

*1.1.3.* En lo que respecta a los adjetivos, es necesario distinguir el uso del guion en la unión de gentilicios (adjetivos que denotan nacionalidad u origen geográfico) y su empleo para unir otro tipo de adjetivos:

*b)* Cuando se trata de aplicar conjuntamente a un sustantivo dos adjetivos calificativos o relacionales, se escribe guion intermedio entre ambos adjetivos *cuando cada uno de ellos conserva su forma plena*: [análisis] _lingüístico-literario,_ [lección] _teórico-práctica,_ [cuerpos] _técnico-administrativos._ *Como se ve en los ejemplos, el primer adjetivo permanece invariable en forma masculina singular, mientras que el segundo concuerda en género y número con el sustantivo al que se refiere, pero ambos conservan la acentuación gráfica que les corresponde como palabras independientes. *Si el primer elemento no es ya un adjetivo independiente, sino un elemento compositivo átono que funciona como forma prefija, se une sin guion al segundo elemento: [análisis] _morfosintáctico,_ [nivel] _socioeconómico,_ [movimiento] _anarcosindicalista._


----------



## Quiviscumque

Ya que mis ilustres coforeros no lo hacen , lo haré yo: pido contexto. Si no se nos dice la fuente y a lo que se alude, estaremos hablando en el vacío.


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> Lo cierto es que existen reglas


Efectivamente. 


Mister Draken said:


> [lección] _teórico-práctica_


La RAE dice sobre esta unión de elementos con guion, que funciona como una unidad léxica. Lo dice en su _Libro de estilo de la lengua española según la norma panhispánica_ (editorial Espasa. 2018). Lo acabo de revisar y *no ponen entre los usos actuales del guion* nada que se parezca al título de este hilo.


----------



## Mister Draken

En el texto citado en #12 pone: "cuerpos técnico-administrativos".


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> En el texto citado en #12 pone: "cuerpos técnico-administrativos".


No son cuerpos técnicos
No son cuerpos administrativos
No son cuerpos técnico*s* administrativos
No son cuerpos técnicos y administrativos.
Son cuerpos técnico-adminstrativos.

En el otro caso son textos católicos romanos porque son textos católicos, porque son textos romanos, porque son textos católicos y romanos.


----------



## swift

Los compuestos sintagmáticos coordinados presentan la característica de poder ser enlazados mediante una conjunción (y) en lugar del guion y de poder ser concertados en género y número. La motivación para esto es que en los compuestos sintagmáticos coordinados el sustantivo que califican presentan todas las propiedades de ambos elementos. De ahí que si el autor deseara mantener “católico romanos” —por el motivo que fuere— habría de emplear un guion para soldar los elementos; mientras que si prescinde del guion habrá de concertar ambos adjetivos: católicos romanos.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Los compuestos sintagmáticos coordinados


El problema es que no entiendes que la oración de este hilo no es sobre un compuesto sintagmático con guion (o sin guion), que es lo mismo que encontró Mister Draken respecto a aplicar *conjuntamente* a un sustantivo dos adjetivos con un guion intermedio. Afortunadamente, la RAE tiene un apartado específico en la NGLEm para este tipo de estructura que estamos analizando, titulado "*concurrencia de varios adjetivos*" (no "adjetivos aplicados conjuntamente" ni "compuestos sintagmáticos coordinados con guión intermedio") que aborda la aparición de dos o más adjetivos en un sintagma nominal . La RAE lo explica así:


> B. Siguen al sustantivo: _un apoyo popular unánime, una mesa negra rectangular_





> En el tipo _B_, los adjetivos relacionales preceden siempre a los calificativos, como en _deterioro ambiental grave_ (no *_deterioro grave ambiental_), _ballenas blancas fascinantes, normas administrativas controvertidas_. Los adjetivos relacionales se pueden acumular siguiendo la jerarquía «clasificativo – argumental» ( § 13.5.2 ): _doctrina filosófica kantiana, política migratoria europea, ataque aéreo japonés_. Entre los argumentales, los relativos al paciente preceden a los que expresan el agente, como en _producción ganadera argentina_ o en _retratos femeninos lorquianos_. Los clasificativos se ordenan en una jerarquía de sucesiva subespecificación, de forma que ocupan posiciones más cercanas al sustantivo los que aportan significados de mayor comprensión denotativa: _máquina fotográfica digital japonesa_, _trastornos artríticos degenerativos menopáusicos, maniobras militares estratégicas defensivas británicas_. Admiten alternancia de orden entre ambas nociones los adjetivos de forma y color: _mesa rectangular negra ~ mesa negra rectangular_. Los adjetivos temporales de sentido distributivo no se suelen posponer a los clasificativos (_revista científica trimestral_ ~ *_revista trimestral científica_), pero se observan algunas alternancias en estos paradigmas, _como en vuelos semanales regulares ~ vuelos regulares semanales_. Por regla general, el cambio de orden tiene consecuencias significativas cuando es admisible. Así, en _arquitectura francesa medieval_ se clasifica cronológicamente la arquitectura francesa, mientras que en arquitectura medieval francesa se clasifica por países la arquitectura medieval.


Fuente: _NGLE MANUAL_. RAE. 2010.

Actualización: borré cosas que no me constan que sean verdaderas.


----------



## Ballenero

Iglesia católica e Iglesia romana son la misma cosa.
El adjetivo romano, aparte de lo relacionado con Roma, indica lo relativo a la Iglesia católica y al Papa, como en Sacro Imperio Romano Germánico.
Tradicionalmente se le ha dado diversos tratamientos a la Iglesia y a otras cosas relacionadas, como:
católica y romana, católica romana, católico-romana.
Pero en la actualidad con decir católica es suficiente.

Estoy de acuerdo con


Fernando said:


> Pues para mí "católicos", sin romanos. Me parece una traducción del "Roman Catholic", que no procede.


Es normal que los protestantes en sus lenguas, para referirse al catolicismo (ya que católico por sí mismo no dice mucho) hagan alusión a lo romano, así ellos tienen claro de qué están hablando.
Pero en español no es necesario.

@Rocko! en casos como: literatura francesa medieval, cada adjetivo indica una característica distinta aunque según las circunstancias podría decirse también: literatura franco-medieval.
Los textos católicos y romanos son textos católico-romanos.
En cuanto se añade romano a algo (en sentido religioso) ya significa católico.
Un texto católico escrito en cualquier ciudad del mundo, si está dentro de esa doctrina, es un texto católico y romano o católico-romano.

Alguien podría decir que es jerga cristiana porque son palabras que tienen un significado específico para un grupo de personas concreto.



Lanis said:


> Cuál es la forma correcta que se debe emplear


Dado que es un libro de otra época, yo lo dejaría en textos católico-romanos.


AMEN


----------



## swift

> Los compuestos sintagmáticos se forman a partir de dos sustantivos, como en _cama nido_ o _lavadora-secadora_, o de dos adjetivos, como en _sintáctico-semántico_ o _político-social_.
> 
> Con respecto a la flexión, las formaciones de dos sustantivos toman la marca de plural en el primer constituyente, cuando este es el núcleo del compuesto (_pájaros mosca_, _camas nido_, _casas cuartel_), y en ambos, cuando la relación entre los sustantivos es de coordinación, como en _autores-editores_ o _directores-presentadores_.
> 
> Por su parte, los compuestos formados por dos adjetivos suelen presentar flexión externa. Si el primer componente termina en vocal, este pasa a ser _-o_, sin marca de plural: _estudios lingüístico-literarios_. Esta vocal _-o_ no se altera en función del género del sustantivo al que modifique el compuesto: _planificación_ [femenino] _político-económica_.
> 
> RAE/ASALE. Glosario de términos gramaticales.


----------



## Rocko!

Ballenero said:


> Dado que es un libro de otra época, yo lo dejaría en textos católico-romanos.
> AMEN


AMÉN. Saludos, estimado Ballenero.


----------



## swift

Más evidencia de que estamos ante un compuesto sintagmático que sigue la pauta A-A (otros autores usan A+A) y de que el guion está morfosintácticamente justificado:


> § 11.6h Los compuestos en -o se escriben sin separación cuando están constituidos por las variantes alternantes o supletivas usadas específicamente en composición [...], pero también por otras formas que se sienten ya consolidadas[.] Pueden escribirse separados si las ofrmaciones no se interpretan como unidades acuñadas (argentino-francés, hispano-ruso). Se aceptan pues, ruso-canadiense y rusocanadiense, alveolo-palatal y alveolopalatal. [...]
> 
> §11.6i Favorece el uso del guion el hecho de que cada uno de los miembros del compuesto mantenga su denotación independiente. Así, _las contiendas hispano-americanas_ equivale a las contiendas de los españoles contra los americanos. Es igualmente necesario mantener la denotación de cada miembro en _el diálogo hebreo-musulmán_, _una cumbre franco-canadienses_ o la _colaboración hispano-francesa_, con guion en los tres casos. Por el contrario, el significado del compuesto se interpreta como fusión de dos nociones en _la literatura hispanoamericana_ (es decir, ‘literatura de la América hispana’), _la cultura hebreomusulmana_ (es decir, ‘cultura común a hebreos y musulmanes’), _la lengua francocanadiense_ (‘la variedad de la lengua francesa hablada en Canadá’) o en _un escritor hispanofrancés_ (‘un escritor con doble nacionalidad, española y francesa’). En todos estos casos se recomienda evitar el guion.
> 
> § 11.6j Los compuestos del tipo A-A suelen ser coordinativos. Como se ha visto, los adjetivos más característicos en ellos son los relacionales, puesto que estos adjetivos aluden a diversos dominios léxicos. Aunque destaca especialmente la clase de los gentilicios (_franco-británica_, _hispano-alemán_, _luso-brasileño_, etc.), se forman igualmente estos compuestos con muchos adjetivos que aluden a la conjunción de ámbitos a los que se hace referencia: _audiovisual_, _físico-químico_, _político-económico_. Cabe añadir a este grupo muchos otros que pueden ser creados espontáneamente para satisfacer las necesidades de un contexto particular:
> 
> Hay dos clases de necesidades: una de orden físico, estomacal y otra de orden, ¡en fin!, como diremos... de orden amoroso sentimental (Pocaterra, _Tierra_); [...] víctimas de nuestras discordias religioso-políticas (Galdós, _Audaz_); En cierto modo, se trata de una tipología un tanto artificial, pues lo frecuente era la combinación de géneros: el libro antirreligioso-filosófico-pornográfico, o cualquier otra posible variante (_ABC Cultural_ 1/5/1992).
> 
> RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA


----------



## Rocko!

Para mí no es un compuesto, es concurrencia. Toda mi vida he sido católico romano.


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> Toda mi vida he sido católico romano.


Sigues confundiendo el sintagma nominal N + A (católico romano) —como en la definición del rito abisinio que citaste arriba, donde se lee claramente _los_ católicos romanos: sustantivo ‘católicos’ + adjetivo ‘romanos’— y los compuestos sintagmáticos adjetivales.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Sigues confundiendo el sintagma nominal N + A (católico romano) —como en la definición del rito abisinio que citaste arriba, donde se lee claramente _los_ católicos romanos: sustantivo ‘católicos’ + adjetivo ‘romanos’— y los compuestos sintagmáticos adjetivales.


Como te gusta contrariar. Soy un creyente fiel católico romano mexicano.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Fernando said:


> Pues para mí "católicos", sin romanos. Me parece una *traducción del "Roman Catholic", que no procede*.
> 
> En el Credo se habla de la Iglesia Una, Santa, Católica y Apostólica. De "Romana" no se dice nada.
> 
> Supongo que hay otras iglesias cristianas que se reconozcan "católicas" (universales), pero normalmente preferimos llamarlas, con poca ambigüedad, "ortodoxos" o "anglicanos", sin que nos ofendamos los católicos (romanos) porque seamos "heterodoxos" o contrarios a Inglaterra.
> 
> Si el texto que citas se refiere a una época anterior a la Reforma o, peor aun, al Cisma de Oriente, me parece que aun tiene menos sentido.



Eso no es por anglicismo. Desde tiempos muy antiguos (acaso desde el Cisma de Oriente, si no es _ab origine_), se usó la denominación Iglesia Católica, Apostólica y Romana. Antaño, estaba en uso cuando y donde los colegios católicos incluían Catecismo en el pénsum; hogaño, sigue viva en tiempos de _Pachito el Che_, ya que hay católicos no romanos. Diferente es que, por brevedad, y abusivamente, en Occidente se diga sólo Católica; algo así como cuando en Europa hablaban de "_los europeos_ [los _Doce_] _y los españoles_", siguiendo aquello de que "_Europa empieza en los Pirineos_", o cuando hasta los mismos españoles llaman "_americanos_" a los gringos o estadounidenses.

[Parece que me perdí de algo de agitación. 😁]

¿Sabes por qué la Iglesia es católica, apostólica y romana? El Papa Francisco te lo explica


----------



## Fernando

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Eso no es por anglicismo. Desde tiempos muy antiguos (acaso desde el Cisma de Oriente, si no es _ab origine_), se usó la denominación Iglesia Católica, Apostólica y Romana. Antaño, estaba en uso cuando y donde los colegios católicos incluían Catecismo en el pénsum; hogaño, sigue viva en tiempos de _Pachito el Che_, ya que hay católicos no romanos. Diferente es que, por brevedad, y abusivamente, en Occidente se diga sólo Católica; algo así como cuando en Europa hablaban de "_los europeos_ [los _Doce_] _y los españoles_", siguiendo aquello de que "_Europa empieza en los Pirineos_", o cuando hasta los mismos españoles llaman "_americanos_" a los gringos o estadounidenses.
> 
> [Parece que me perdí de algo de agitación. 😁]
> 
> ¿Sabes por qué la Iglesia es católica, apostólica y romana? El Papa Francisco te lo explica


Disiento. 

No conozco a nadie que diga "Soy católico romano". A veces, y sólo casi de broma "Soy católico, apostólico y romano", sólo para destacar lo pegado a la ortodoxia católica que es uno. Nunca he oído "soy católico y romano".

Lo de "católico romano" lo usan los protestantes para destacar lo extranjero (romano) que es su fe frente a las iglesias protestantes nacionales.https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanismo_(Iglesia_cat%C3%B3lica)

Por supuesto que hay otras iglesias que se proclaman católicas, pero la iglesia católica por antonomasia es la de Roma, al igual que la iglesia ortodoxa por antonomasia es la griega (y sus derivadas) y la iglesia anglicana por antonomasia es la que tiene por cabeza a la reina de Inglaterra ("Church of England"), sin que ello signifique que la Iglesia Católica se sienta insultada (por lo menos, no en nuestros tiempos), porque se le considere heterodoxa o no inglesa.

En un sentido muy especializado entiendo que se use "católico romano" cuando quepa la duda. En el 99% de las conversaciones, no cabe.

E insisto que antes de 1054 no cabe lo de "catolicismo romano". Y antes de la Reforma muy dudosamente. Y si no, los Reyes Católicos tendrían que haber pedido que les nombrase el Papa "Reyes Católicos Romanos".


----------



## swift

Fernando said:


> No conozco a nadie que diga "Soy católico romano".


Yo tampoco y mi parentela paterna es toda católica.


Fernando said:


> Lo de "católico romano" lo usan los protestantes


Eso es lo que he podido observar y oír en el uso costarricense también.


----------



## Mister Draken

Las personas/fieles no lo dirán, pero la Constitución de Cádiz de 1812, en su artículo 12, proclama: «La religión de la Nación española es y será perpetuamente la *católica, apostólica, romana*, única verdadera. La Nación la protege por leyes sabias y justas y prohíbe el ejercicio de cualquier otra».


----------



## Rocko!

Del diccionario “normal”, el académico de la RAE-ASALE:


> 3. adj. U. por la *Iglesia católica romana* como calificativo aplicado a sí misma


apostólico, apostólica | Diccionario de la lengua española

Espero que hayan revisado el otro diccionario de la RAE, el jurídico, porque allí aparece muchas veces. Por lo pronto, el DLE que aquí estoy citando es el rey de los diccionarios (y el DUE su reina).


----------



## Fernando

Mister Draken said:


> Las personas/fieles no lo dirán, pero la Constitución de Cádiz de 1812, en su artículo 12, proclama: «La religión de la Nación española es y será perpetuamente la *católica, apostólica, romana*, única verdadera. La Nación la protege por leyes sabias y justas y prohíbe el ejercicio de cualquier otra».


Totalmente, y ya lo he dicho, que se usa la expresión completa cuando se intenta destacar la especifidad de la Iglesia frente a otras denominaciones, pero siempre acompaña (y precede) el título "apostólica". Por ejemplo, en el Credo como ya he indicado más arriba. Tiene tanto sentido hablar de "sacerdotes católicos romanos" como de "sacerdotes católicos apostólicos romanos".


----------



## Fernando

Rocko! said:


> Del diccionario “normal”, el académico de la RAE-ASALE:
> 
> apostólico, apostólica | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> Espero que hayan revisado el otro diccionario de la RAE, el jurídico, porque allí aparece muchas veces. Por lo pronto, el DLE que aquí estoy citando es el rey de los diccionarios (y el DUE su reina).


La definición de la RAE es totalmente correcta y lo encuentras en la definición de "Católico/a". Por la regla de que no puedes incluir lo definido en la definición especifica que es la Iglesia Católica Romana la que se llama a sí mismo "Católica" (sin apellidos) de forma habitual.

Incluso en textos ecuménicos (donde podría caber cierta confusión y se intenta ser "políticamente correcto"), como el que se cita en el #3, se menciona en una ocasión "católico romanos" y luego se sigue en la mayor parte del texto como "católicos".


----------



## Rocko!

Fernando said:


> La definición de la RAE es totalmente correcta y lo encuentras en la definición de "Católico/a". Por la regla de que no puedes incluir lo definido en la definición especifica que es la Iglesia Católica Romana la que se llama a sí mismo "Católica" (sin apellidos) de forma habitual.
> 
> Incluso en textos ecuménicos (donde podría caber cierta confusión y se intenta ser "políticamente correcto"), como el que se cita en el #3, se menciona en una ocasión "católico romanos" y luego se sigue en la mayor parte del texto como "católicos".


   Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Es cierto que no es necesario repetir esta concurrencia de adjetivos a lo largo de un libro; basta una sola vez.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Fernando said:


> Disiento.
> 
> No conozco a nadie que diga "Soy católico romano". A veces, y sólo casi de broma "Soy católico, apostólico y romano", sólo para destacar lo pegado a la ortodoxia católica que es uno. Nunca he oído "soy católico y romano".
> 
> Lo de "católico romano" lo usan los protestantes para destacar lo extranjero (romano) que es su fe frente a las iglesias protestantes nacionales.https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanismo_(Iglesia_cat%C3%B3lica)
> 
> Por supuesto que hay otras iglesias que se proclaman católicas, pero la iglesia católica por antonomasia es la de Roma, al igual que la iglesia ortodoxa por antonomasia es la griega (y sus derivadas) y la iglesia anglicana por antonomasia es la que tiene por cabeza a la reina de Inglaterra ("Church of England"), sin que ello signifique que la Iglesia Católica se sienta insultada (por lo menos, no en nuestros tiempos), porque se le considere heterodoxa o no inglesa.
> 
> En un sentido muy especializado entiendo que se use "católico romano" cuando quepa la duda. En el 99% de las conversaciones, no cabe.
> 
> E insisto que antes de 1054 no cabe lo de "catolicismo romano". Y antes de la Reforma muy dudosamente. Y si no, los Reyes Católicos tendrían que haber pedido que les nombrase el Papa "Reyes Católicos Romanos".



Tiene que ilustrar al respecto a _Pachito el Che_ y al clero vaticano en general. Dicho eso, a mí se me eriza todo cuando yo veo citar a la Wiki...pereza en español (en inglés y otros idiomas es distinto el asunto). Y si se antepone una wikicita para rebartir una cita del Papa, pues no tiene caso.

Segunda referencia que me mostró (la primera es de la Wikipereza, que no abrí, por cuestión de principio) en el primer párrafo, así que no perdí mucho tiempo en el asunto:
https://www.vatican.va/content/john-paul-ii/es/audiences/1985/documents/hf_jp-ii_aud_19850626.pdf

Además:
¿Sabes cuántos ritos tiene la Iglesia católica?


----------



## Fernando

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Tiene que ilustrar al respecto a _Pachito el Che_ y al clero vaticano en general. Dicho eso, a mí se me eriza todo cuando yo veo citar a la Wiki...pereza en español (en inglés y otros idiomas es distinto el asunto). Y si se antepone una wikicita para rebartir una cita del Papa, pues no tiene caso.
> 
> Segunda referencia que me mostró (la primera es de la Wikipereza, que no abrí, por cuestión de principio) en el primer párrafo, así que no perdí mucho tiempo en el asunto:
> https://www.vatican.va/content/john-paul-ii/es/audiences/1985/documents/hf_jp-ii_aud_19850626.pdf
> 
> Además:
> ¿Sabes cuántos ritos tiene la Iglesia católica?


Estimado Don Quijote. Al contrario que tú he hecho el esfuerzo de abrir los vínculos que nos facilitas y entender qué quieres decir y en qué contribuye lo que cita a tu tesis.

Lamentablemente no lo entiendo. En particular, no entiendo cómo dos textos que hablan de la "Iglesia católica" prácticamente de forma única abonan la tesis de que la forma normal de llamarse los católicos es "católico romanos". 

Pero estoy seguro de que esta vez sí harás el esfuerzo y nos lo explicarás.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

En vista que todo lo que podía decirse sobre este tema ha sido ya dicho, esta discusión queda cerrada.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones y por su comprensión.

*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

